# View---icons, list, details.



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Is there any way, any way at all, that I can get folders and files showing in explorer with 'list' as the default? 

I've put up with this for years; the default on my comp is 'small icons' and I couldn't count the time I've wasted going to 'view' and changing it to 'list'.

Windows 98 SE.

(Love the new bunny emoties!)


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Open My Computer, select Tools menu, and then click Options.
Select the File Types tab.In the list of file types, highlight "(NONE) Folders"
Then click Advanced button, In the Actions box, highlight "Explore" Click "Set Default"


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Dan-O, I don't think you are talking about Win98se here cause there is no "Tools" under My Computer in my Win98se?

*aussie_blondie,
You can change this by going to My Computer and clicking VIEW>LIST>VIEW>FOLDER OPTIONS>VIEW>LIKE CURRENT FOLDER>YES>OK and that should work. 

Let us know?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Yes, it been a while since I ran WIndows 98. Try opening Windows Explorer and follow the instructions.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I did but as soon as I closed the comp down and re-booted it was back to icons again as the default. Isn't anyone else tired of having to change the way files and folders are displayed, like, 100 times a day? Maybe with XP that's all been sorted but I'm stuck with Win98SE.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

hi aussie blonde,
Have you tried this yet?

Windows Explorer
Tools --->Folder Options ---> View Tab
Select "Remember Each Folder's View Settings"
Apply and OK

I hope it helps


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for answering, everyone. That last reply should work but it doesn't. I did find something in windows annoyances called fixed it but my comp died before I could try it and I lost the info and can't find it again.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

So, did you have to reinstall Windows when your computer died? That should reset everything to default, so the fixes should work now.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Yes, re-installed Win98 but the icons under 'view' still arranged themselves in small icons.

However I found the post at http://www.winowsannoyances.com

This is what it says: "You must perform these instructions EXACTLY as they are written. 1. Right-click START button, click EXPLORE, and then click drive C. 2. On the VIEW menu, click DETAILS. 3. Click the NAME column to sort items by name, press and hold down the CTRL key, and then quit Windows Explorer by clicking the X (close button) in the upper-right corner of the screen (do NOT exit via the FILE menu). 4. Release the CTRL key. 5. Restart your computer."

The url is http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/t1013443501

Hope this helps other people. I haven't re-booted yet so will have to see.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Nice find, and please share if it fixes your problem.


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Worked until I re-booted.

Doesn't this bug anyone else? Annoyances says that it's the number 1 thing that users of Win 95 and 98 complain about.


----------



## SupportChic (Jun 30, 2003)

Mine stays in detail view as I set it. I'm not sure what causes it to change for some users.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You can try changing this by going to My Computer>C:\ and clicking VIEW>LIST>VIEW>REFRESH>VIEW>FOLDER OPTIONS>VIEW>LIKE CURRENT FOLDER>YES>OK and that should work. Have you done it exactly like that?


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

So far, so good, Walkeriam. I did exactly as you suggested and then opened C:\ again and there were all my folders and files in list form!

The test will come once I've re-booted. Thank you for taking the time to answer and thanks to everyone else too.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Re-boot and let us know!!!!


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

nope.....lasted until i booted up the next time.


----------

